# Best Place to Buy Used Z71



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

I need to find a used Z71 and soon. My z71 was a total last week. I am looking for a 99-03 extended cab. the one in the classified already sold.


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

www.autotrader.com can find one equipped just about anyway you like


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Are you the one w the black z-zonch that got hit while you were hunting?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

aneel said:


> Are you the one w the black z-zonch that got hit while you were hunting?


Yea he was.... I saw the cops there with the wrecker and I knew someone was going to have a bad day and didn't even know it. I have parked my truck there alot of times and was always scared of someone missing the turn.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Bayou, I would go to a smaller used car lot and tell the guy what you want and what you want to spend and let him look for you. I have a guy that I use in Stockdale and I let him know what I want and what kind of package and color and he finds it for me. I have purchased 4 vehicles from him in the last 15 years or so and I have not been disappointed yet. Now I know this man and he is a friend of the family but I know he would do this for anyone. Maybe you can find someone like that it your area. Good luck. Tom


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

There is a blue ext cab 4x4 next to my office for sale, said it has 216k miles, 3in body lift good tires. outside looks good inside has blue leather but its cracked up pretty good. not sure of the year but its got to be late 90's.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Man...I am this close to being ready to sell my 2000 Silverado Z-71 Extended Cab. It has just under 150,000 miles on it and has been a good truck. I wish I was in the position to sell it right now.

Sonny


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a 2007 (New body style) LT1 with 5.3, Z-71, 4X4, Crew cab. As soon as it gets out of the shop for a new transmission, 4WD repair, and correcting all the faulty electrical stuff, I wil be glad to make you a deal on it.


----------



## killandgrill (Jan 29, 2008)

my neighbor has one for sell right now in Magnolia. It is green with a camper top on it. really good shape, he wants $5000. pm me if interested


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

carigslist ?

don't pass up cenTex ones...............less rust


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Mines for sale. 

'04 GMC Z71. 70k miles. 5.3l, auto 4wd, power seats, heated power folding mirrors, towing package, 20" factory '07 Yukon wheels, new tires, limo tint, etc etc.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats a sweet looking truck jeff. W


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i bought mine in bay city don davis.better people there.dont mess with the one in 
el campo.


----------



## gulfcoastpunk (Feb 14, 2005)

What are you looking to spend. I have a 1999 blue Z71 with 180,000 with new tires and fairly new trans with Ranch hand bumpers that I will be looking to sell in 2 weeks or so.


----------

